# bf 2142 connection problems.



## elem3nt309 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have been playing battlefield 2142 for about 6 months now. NO problems at all other then some OCCASIONAL lost connections. A day ago, i started getting the "problem with your connection sign" 30 seconds into every round i joined. THis would freeze and send me back to the list of servers. The odd part was, my connection on the desktop was at 54mbps w/ an excellent connect. I called my verizon guy and he opened all my ports. but that didnt work.
If any one has any ideas,
they would be greatly appreciated.
thanks
sam


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

welcome to tsf have you tried reseting your modem and/or router.also run down the list in the "follow these steps first" link in my sig.


----------



## Briantglass (Apr 12, 2007)

elem3nt309 said:


> I have been playing battlefield 2142 for about 6 months now. NO problems at all other then some OCCASIONAL lost connections. A day ago, i started getting the "problem with your connection sign" 30 seconds into every round i joined. THis would freeze and send me back to the list of servers. The odd part was, my connection on the desktop was at 54mbps w/ an excellent connect. I called my verizon guy and he opened all my ports. but that didnt work.
> If any one has any ideas,
> they would be greatly appreciated.
> thanks
> sam


Yeah, I am having the same problem. Let me know if you find out what is wrong and ill do the same for you.


----------



## dreamdancer (Apr 20, 2007)

Hello, bit of a newb here but I've installed BF 2142 for the first time and although it runs perfectly as a singleplayer game (very dull after a while) I can't seem to connect to any external servers, entering the multiplayer screen simply lists no servers avaliable. Running norton Protection Center (pretty much on default settings) and Vista, all my tech-specs are well above what it needed for the game, wireless cable-modem net connection. Run through the basic checking steps on the help forum, any ideas?


----------



## witchking018 (Jan 21, 2008)

i am having this exact same problem, except that it has progressed so that I cannot even get to the loading map page before it bumps me back to the menu with a lost connection message... i made a video of my problem here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv4TWRkv5H8


----------



## moodmonkii (Feb 23, 2008)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/1-upset.gif
:upset:Have any of you tried updating Punk Buster. It has been known to cause many connection problems. Also, make sure you have the latest update. If that doesn't fixya, post and I'll try to find the page I used to fix the same problems... later...http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/wave.gif
:wave:


----------



## FOreaL (Apr 13, 2009)

well i have been playing 2142 pretty much since just after it's release and have never had any sort of connection issues unil about 3 weeks ago, i have tried opening the ports suggested by the game, still the same, i have tried disabling dmz, still the same, i have tried a different router, still the same, i have tried removing the router and plugging straight from my modem, still the same, in fact i have tried everything suggested in eery forum i have read and i still can't play the game.

i have even phoned my isp and they cannot find any probs with my internet connection, (10 meg virgin media).

so if anyone has any suggestions that will actually do anything apart from infuriate me even more plz feel free to leave them here.

i am one of the few it seems who actually enjoy and like playing the game and i am in a clan and am a server admin but i can't actually get on an server to do anything at all.

my new game is boot 2142 up select a sever connect if i am lucky then lose connection after 30 seconds, then start it all over again, it's a very boring game really, anyway thx in advance for any help.

but plz read this post first and don't suggest i try something that i have already tried umpteen times, thx.


----------



## FouRDuBPhantoM (Oct 29, 2007)

To any of you playing on wireless modems. Windows XP has a services that runs called Wireless Zero Configuration, that every 30 seconds or so scans for better connections. I disabled this service and used the linksys software provided with my adapter and havent had and any disconnects or connection messages do to my wireless connection. 
To disable this service go to control panel,then administrative tools, and scroll down list till you find wireless zero configuration and stop it.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

FouRDuBPhantoM said:


> To any of you playing on wireless modems. Windows XP has a services that runs called Wireless Zero Configuration, that every 30 seconds or so scans for better connections. I disabled this service and used the linksys software provided with my adapter and havent had and any disconnects or connection messages do to my wireless connection.
> To disable this service go to control panel,then administrative tools, and scroll down list till you find wireless zero configuration and stop it.


Hi, thanks for posting!:smile::wave:




FOreaL said:


> well i have been playing 2142 pretty much since just after it's release and have never had any sort of connection issues unil about 3 weeks ago, i have tried opening the ports suggested by the game, still the same, i have tried disabling dmz, still the same, i have tried a different router, still the same, i have tried removing the router and plugging straight from my modem, still the same, in fact i have tried everything suggested in eery forum i have read and i still can't play the game.
> 
> i have even phoned my isp and they cannot find any probs with my internet connection, (10 meg virgin media).
> 
> ...


What is the exact make and model of your modem and router? Do you have any other computers that are getting the same problem, or are they fine?


----------



## FouRDuBPhantoM (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a linksys WRT54g router,and am currently using WUSB11 wireless adapter(old I know) but it works and I had the connection error messages constantly. Once I switched to the linksys wireless software the problems stopped. I have no other pc's. I just have 17567 and 16567 ports triggered on my router and made sure BF2142, punkbuster A, and punkbuster B are checked exeptions in windows firewall.


----------

